# need some tank mate suggestions



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

hey there i have a 40 gal tank with , german rams 4, two long fin rosy barbs, 1 ghost knife , 2 plecos ,3clown loaches, 2 frogs and one calico angel and two white angels , my tank is missing something ever since my black lace angels got sick there is something missing no one is swimming in the middle and top of the tank . i am gonna get rid of the three angels they are too aggressive with one another . so i am looking for some unique , fun fish with some colour who will add some flare to this tank . hope someone can give me some suggestions 
still hoping my black lace angels pull thru . they are still in quaranteen and seem to be better , but i think they are not ready to be put back in the tank yet , can anyone help 
thanks 
tom


----------



## Merman (Nov 23, 2009)

tom g said:


> hey there i have a 40 gal tank with , german rams 4, two long fin rosy barbs, 1 ghost knife , 2 plecos ,3clown loaches, 2 frogs and one calico angel and two white angels , my tank is missing something ever since my black lace angels got sick there is something missing no one is swimming in the middle and top of the tank . i am gonna get rid of the three angels they are too aggressive with one another . so i am looking for some unique , fun fish with some colour who will add some flare to this tank . hope someone can give me some suggestions
> still hoping my black lace angels pull thru . they are still in quaranteen and seem to be better , but i think they are not ready to be put back in the tank yet , can anyone help
> thanks
> tom


...hmmmm....wondering what's wrong with the angels.....and with two tanks you may be able to re-arrange/re-combine your angels to establish peace. Angels are aggressive but if you can establish a pair in a tank you should be ok outside of the occassional laying of eggs/territorial bitching couple of days every three weeks or so.

I think what might do the trick to add some color and substance to your tank would be some boesmani rainbows..started keeping these over the past year - beautiful and get better as they age (do a bit of a job on a planted tank though).


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

do your loaches stay hidden alot? if they do i would take them back or rehome them. they really need to be in a bigger group and the tank is not really big enough for them. that would also open a lot of options for other fish you can get. i have a tank about that size and it's always busy. i have a school of cories, some neon tetras, harlequin rasboras, white cloud mountain minnows and all in schools of 5 to 11. they are pretty active and use the whole tank. 
i really like rainbows as well. if you do mostly small fish you can also add shrimp as well. they aren't as obvious but they are pretty interesting to watch.
I would wait a bit to add more fish. make sure you get all the deaths under control and everything is stabilized before adding any more. be sure to quarantine everything too. you can avoid a lot of problems that way.


----------

